# Cherry Wine Yeast Suggestion



## gfrank07 (Jun 18, 2010)

It was my understanding that Lalvin 71B-1122 would be the best yeast for cherry wine in dealing with the malic acid. However, the wine/yeast pairing chart I saw in the WineMaker magazine recommends Lalvin EC1118. Any thoughts?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 18, 2010)

I use the EC-1118 for all of my fruit wines. Have had great success. Others here use this or a few other types. Personal preference.


----------



## gfrank07 (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks


----------



## deboard (Jun 18, 2010)

I think if you plan on sweetening at all at the end, that will even out the malic acid harshness just fine. EC-1118 is a go-to yeast for a lot of people because it is very reliable. I've used it several times and it hasn't failed yet. 

The 71B-1122 will reduce malic acid content, and there are yeasts made by other brands that do the same thing. I used it in my cherry barbera grape blend because it will be dry and I wanted to reduce the malic acid a bit.


----------



## cpfan (Jun 18, 2010)

On Jack Keller's wine yeast strains page (http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/strains.asp) EC-1118 is described as "the yeast of choice for apple, crabapple, cranberry, hawthorn, and cherry wines".

Steve


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jun 18, 2010)

An added note, I would use the 71b 1122 because I seldom back sweeten. Alaso the Red Star Premeir Cuv'ee is the same yeast but dioffernt manufactor as EC 1118


----------



## Mitch (Jul 10, 2022)

cpfan said:


> On Jack Keller's wine yeast strains page (http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/strains.asp) EC-1118 is described as "the yeast of choice for apple, crabapple, cranberry, hawthorn, and cherry wines".
> 
> Steve


Up until you said that I never thought of making Hawthorn wine. Thanks


----------



## Hazelemere (Jul 10, 2022)

ec 1118 is fine


----------



## Raptor99 (Jul 10, 2022)

Mitch said:


> Up until you said that I never thought of making Hawthorn wine. Thanks


Interesting. I found this: Winemaking Recipe for Hawthorn Wine, How To Make Hawthorn Wine: Wine Making Guides

4 pints is a lot of hawthorn berries. I wonder how long it would take to pick that many?


----------



## Bhushan Thatte (Jul 12, 2022)

mmadmikes1 said:


> An added note, I would use the 71b 1122 because I seldom back sweeten. Alaso the Red Star Premeir Cuv'ee is the same yeast but dioffernt manufactor as EC 1118


How is the performance of Red Star Premeir Cuvee? I tried for Cherry wine only, but found it slow starter.


----------

